# What to do on a Sunny 72 degree day in Texas ?



## 02ebz06 (Mar 4, 2012)

Make a fattie, beer can chicken, and bread of course.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Made pizza last weekend so we took the leftover toppings to stuff the fattie (sausage, pepperoni, Canadian bacon, and of course cheese).

On to the grill







All done



















Bread on the grill







Lunch


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, great looking stuff!  Especially the lima beans! (I love 'em, many don't tho).  It was a great day here, I'm in Fort Worth.  Super Qview!  Now, to make your own Canadian bacon!  We'll show you how, it's not hard!


----------



## alelover (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking grub. Bread looks great. I love lima beans too.


----------



## breeves (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I really do regret being to busy to stop and smoke this weekend. It was fantastic outside. Great looking Qview.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Great looking! Lima beans are always good, IMHO.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 6, 2012)

God Bless Texas!!


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Pops, I'm just north of you in Roanoke.

Bread cooked on the gill was really good (of course everything smoked is good).

We just started getting into making pizza and bread.

I always thought you just throw some flour, water, and yeast together and presto - bread.

Turns out there is a real science to it.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Mar 7, 2012)

02EBZ06 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Pops, I'm just north of you in Roanoke.
> 
> ...


02EbZ06,

That looks awesome. I am just east of you in Gravevine. Maybe we should plan a meet of North Texas members. I count 3 right here, not sure how many more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2012)

Great looking grub! Everything looks delicious!


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 7, 2012)

sflcowboy78 said:


> 02EbZ06,
> 
> That looks awesome. I am just east of you in Gravevine. Maybe we should plan a meet of North Texas members. I count 3 right here, not sure how many more.


 That sounds like a plan.  I go thru there on way to work.

If we get together what would we do?  Oh, wait, BBQ !!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't know how many pellet grillers there are here but I am getting ready for a bulk pellet purchase if any DFW'ers are interested.

SUBMIT


----------



## capntrip (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## frosty (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful work!  Great color, and great idea on the bread.


----------



## tim202 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's some GREAT lookin grub   02 !!!!

Tim


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone

Best part was making sammies the next day on home made bread. Umm, Umm Good.

We used the chicken in tortillas with Hatch green chilies and a little hot sauce. Also very good.

I open the fridge several times a day just to smell the smoke.


----------

